# Large Noxema



## bobble (Mar 24, 2012)

I did some plumbing work for my good friend and veterinarian today.Knowing what a nut I am over old glass,she showed me this.That's not her jar,But the type is correct.Couldn't date it for her,it is the largest I've seen.


----------



## bobble (Mar 25, 2012)

Her's the bottom.Anyone know a date?


----------



## MIdigger (Mar 25, 2012)

Ive been digging many of that base type but not as large as the one pictured. The dump seems to be 1940s or so. I would guess its about that period. Neat piece there.


----------



## bobble (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanx,I had a feeling it might be.   Yeah it's neat,my favorite color ton the way to the farm,there are old houses with complete lightning rod weather vanes and posts still containing the glass insulators.It all looks beautiful against the countryside.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2012)

"A Noxzema jar from the 1940's.

 Noxzema skin cream was invented in 1914 by a Baltimore pharmacist named Dr. Bunting. Originally called "Dr. Bunting's Sunburn Remedy", the earliest concoction was a combination of medication and vanishing cream sold as a treatment for sunburn. For the first 3 years, Bunting did all the mixing, heating, and pouring of the product himself.

 Legend has it that the name Noxzema came from a satisfied customer who exclaimed, "You knocked my eczema!"

 The first Noxzema factory opened in 1920, in Baltimore, with the slogan â€œthe miracle cream of Baltimoreâ€. Demand grew steadily as the years progressed and by the 1940's, Noxzema had achieved national popularity through radio and print ads... There was even a Noxzema blimp!.." From.




From.

 Robert,

 I think yours may be the Shaving Cream Jar.


----------



## bobble (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you Mr.Surface.There's a similar story about worcestershire sause.A cajun chef left the drippings from marinating beef on a table,and a local came in toeat,tasted it then asked"Whas' dish 'ere sause?[8D]


----------

